# General > Upcoming Events >  A forum hunt

## baldbob

If I was too look into organising a forum STH ISLND hunting type event where we met up in a certain place and flew into areas as pairs or quads
would there be any intertest?

If there is ill be happy to put such a thing together :Cool:

----------


## veitnamcam

Id say there would be but not all on the same weekend :36 1 5:  Thats way wiyth groups of people.
Ill be in on the next one.

----------


## baldbob

> Id say there would be but not all on the same weekend Thats way wiyth groups of people.
> Ill be in on the next one.


I was thinking if there was interest we could meet up... pair up..... fly into multiple places... hunt.... fly out... put guns away.... piss it up kind thing ?????

----------


## R93

> I was thinking if there was interest we could meet up... pair up..... fly into multiple places... hunt.... fly out... put guns away.... piss it up kind thing ?????


You are organising a forum hunt just too beat me to BJroar arent you???? 
Righto I am in, what are we chasing?

----------


## baldbob

> You are organising a forum hunt just too beat me to BJroar arent you???? 
> Righto I am in, what are we chasing?


Nothing yet davey Im just checking to see interest then we will make a plan

I know the more that get involved the cheaper the choppers gonna be

ie under $250 EACH

JUST YOU ALL LET ME KNOW YOUR THOUGHTS AS THE POTENTIAL IS ENDLESS (stupid caps)

Would be great to see even the likes of you haters get involved :Thumbsup:

----------


## Munsey

I'd be keen ,

----------


## baldbob

Cool, we will let itbsit and get an idea of numbers then make a group plan for november sometime or early december?????

----------


## eltoro

By November/December I will be living in the South Island and would be keen. Sounds like a good way to meet some of the hardcase bastards on the forum!

----------


## tui_man2

ill be keen, a 4 day trip so so joined to a weekend be mint?

----------


## scottrods

Canty show weekend I could be keen, could probaby convince Stu too.

----------


## Dougie

I could be keen! What are we hunting? You boys reckon you could manage taking shit from a girl round the campfire after?!  :Wink:

----------


## veitnamcam

> I could be keen! What are we hunting? You boys reckon you could manage taking shit from a girl round the campfire after?!


It would make a nice change :Wink:

----------


## baldbob

We could hunt anything... Anywhere... We could jetboat or heli... 4x4 or walk... Throw some ideas on the table boys :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## tui_man2

Easy would be go up a river over canty in 4x4? an hunt some tahrs? an roos to maybe?

throwing some out there, an my brother has some hook ups on some/most stations all over the south

----------


## R93

> Easy would be go up a river over canty in 4x4? an hunt some tahrs? an roos to maybe?
> 
> throwing some out there, an my brother has some hook ups on some/most stations all over the south


I am keen on the roo's, havnt done much with them on foot. Personally I cant be bothered with canty thar, especially this time of year unless there are plenty of people that havnt shot one.

----------


## Scribe

I would be keen too. I am afraid you would have to jack me up with another couple of mature, sensible chaps in an area with extensive river flats. None of these young fellows allowed to come along though, you know the ones that motor around the place and clean up a whole catchment in a morning hunt.

To much to ask??? Never mind I am a damned good cook anyway and the piss up appeals to me.

----------


## tui_man2

> I am keen on the roo's, havnt done much with them on foot. Personally I cant be bothered with canty thar, especially this time of year unless there are plenty of people that havnt shot one.


thought it would be easy, of just roo an rabbit trip, be ages since iv had a good bomb up on roos

we know where alot of goats are to a davey

----------


## R93

> thought it would be easy, of just roo an rabbit trip, be ages since iv had a good bomb up on roos
> 
> we know where alot of goats are to a davey


Thats a good idea on the goats but would they allow a heap of people on there shooting the shit out of them?

----------


## veitnamcam

Never seen a roo...........keen too

----------


## tui_man2

> I would be keen too. I am afraid you would have to jack me up with another couple of mature, sensible chaps in an area with extensive river flats. None of these young fellows allowed to come along though, you know the ones that motor around the place and clean up a whole catchment in a morning hunt.
> 
> To much to ask??? Never mind I am a damned good cook anyway and the piss up appeals to me.


Theres none of them interested in this :Psmiley: 




> Thats a good idea on the goats but would they allow a heap of people on there shooting the shit out of them?


Year mate they pay to get the choppers in on them so the more the better, my brother an 5 others in his shearing gang went in there shearing an over the 10days went out after an got 120???something to the east over behind there house etc oppersite side to what we go.

Plenty around

----------


## R93

Definitely an option then Abe. We would just need to get a gun carridge off the Army to cart all of Adams shooters  :Psmiley: 

An unarmed Lav should do, Adam would have something better to fill the turret anyway.

----------


## tui_man2

> Definitely an option then Abe. We would just need to get a gun carridge off the Army to cart all of Adams shooters 
> 
> An unarmed Lav should do, Adam would have something better to fill the turret anyway.


Haha that right a trailer on the hilux an a trailer on yours also 

Ill 'supervise' :ORLY:

----------


## veitnamcam

> I would be keen too. I am afraid you would have to jack me up with another couple of mature, sensible chaps in an area with extensive river flats. None of these young fellows allowed to come along though, you know the ones that motor around the place and clean up a whole catchment in a morning hunt.
> 
> To much to ask??? Never mind I am a damned good cook anyway and the piss up appeals to me.


Id be happy to team up with you Scribe, I too prefer to hunt smarter not harder :Wink:  and I love to hear some yarns.

----------


## R93

Not takin my truck in there, we just nic the lanky ginga's one.

----------


## R93

> Id be happy to team up with you Scribe, I too prefer to hunt smarter not harder and I love to hear some yarns.


I would as well. I am sick of doing all the cooking when I go scrub with my usual mates anyway.

----------


## Scribe

Thanks boys it was 10 years ago since I did any serious South Island mountain work. It was bloody hard work then.

----------


## baldbob

Righto so goats or roos...

Goats would be fun.. Could we camp out under the stars and tell scary stories?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Righto so goats or roos...
> 
> Goats would be fun.. Could we camp out under the stars and tell scary stories?


As long as you dont go shining people in the eyes with that fu%king lenser  :ORLY:

----------


## R93

> Righto so goats or roos...
> 
> Goats would be fun.. Could we camp out under the stars and tell scary stories?


Dont you think, just camping with a bunch of coasters would be nerve racking and scary enough for some?

----------


## baldbob

> Dont you think, just camping with a bunch of coasters would be nerve racking and scary enough for some?


Iam nice boy dave :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## sneeze

Good thread Adam. :Thumbsup:  Like to tag along and would happily fit in with Scribe ,Viet and  R93 but circumstances may well prevent it.Put me down for a maybe.

----------


## veitnamcam

Im in the keen but maybe pile too Bob, you know my conditions for a leave pass  :Wink:

----------


## R93

> Iam nice boy dave



I know that. But I wonder if you say that too yourself while looking in a mirror lit only by candle light.

----------


## baldbob

yea yea yea well ill have a chat to wee abey bout that goat spot and then we can move towards setting some firmer dates..

----------


## baldbob

:O O:  :Zomg: 


> I know that. But I wonder if you say that too yourself while looking in a mirror lit only by candle light.



I think ull have to spare some of those wee blue pills of yours if it all came down to that davey.... :Sick:

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

I'd be keen! been wanting to shoot the south island for ages!

----------


## R93

> I think ull have to spare some of those wee blue pills of yours if it all came down to that davey....


No worries Adam. Plenty to go around.

----------


## Rushy

I would like to understand more about the where and when before I could commit but I am certainly interested.   With or without me it sounds like you have yourself a small militia forming.

----------


## baldbob

> I would like to understand more about the where and when before I could commit but I am certainly interested.   With or without me it sounds like you have yourself a small militia forming.


+

Read huge :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Scribe

> I would like to understand more about the where and when before I could commit but I am certainly interested.   With or without me it sounds like you have yourself a small militia forming.


The 1st Contingent, Royal Armed Trampers, NZ Division.

Rushy

----------


## Rushy

A.K.A. Baldbob's Brigade

----------


## Dougie

We're Royal now are we? Awwwwwwwwesome haha.

How many days are we looking at? I've never done this chopper in stuff before, Green machine normally walks... I like the sound of working smarter not harder!

----------


## Josh

> None of these young fellows allowed to come along though, you know the ones that motor around the place and clean up a whole catchment in a morning hunt.


Don't paint us all with the same brush mate. It's a case of a small few giving the rest of us a bad name  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Scribe

> Don't paint us all with the same brush mate. It's a case of a small few giving the rest of us a bad name


You know that they say.

Youth calls to youth

But wily old hunters tell them to fuck off to another hut so they dont get all the deer.

----------


## Rushy

Scribe the old adage that youth is wasted on the young is as true today as it ever was.

----------


## pops

I am keen if someone does not mind if I tag along with them do some spotting as I do not have a rifle at this time and not sure if i will have one by then. I do NOT want a shot with someones rifle.Real keen to get out  :Thumbsup:

----------


## R93

> I am keen if someone does not mind if I tag along with them do some spotting as I do not have a rifle at this time and not sure if i will have one by then. I do NOT want a shot with someones rifle.Real keen to get out


If it works out pops and we go to the same area, you can have all the shots ya want with my shooter, as long as you haul it. I am going for the piss up and to meet some new folks.

----------


## baldbob

Ok so do we want to do the goat hunt? Which wud be a casual just showup thing and very cheap campout event....
Pair up on the day type event in the top of the south?

Or do we wanna group up an do choppa flyins based from the glacier area? Which would require a $250 non refundable deposit per person......

I vote for the goat mission... And plan for approx the weekend of 22nd and 23rd october and maybe involve the friday 21st as well??????

Hows that sound guys???

----------


## R93

> Ok so do we want to do the goat hunt? Which wud be a casual just showup thing and very cheap campout event....
> Pair up on the day type event in the top of the south?
> 
> Or do we wanna group up an do choppa flyins based from the glacier area? Which would require a $250 non refundable deposit per person......
> 
> I vote for the goat mission... And plan for approx the weekend of 22nd and 23rd october and maybe involve the friday 21st as well??????
> 
> Hows that sound guys???


If its quiet on the bait front I will be keen on the goats. Should be able to make it that time as well. Sounds all good Adam.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## baldbob

> If its quiet on the bait front I will be keen on the goats. Should be able to make it that time as well. Sounds all good Adam.


Well it all depends on access permission and on wee abey... So ill let him "find" this and he can give us the big thumbs up cos its his contact.... 

How do you other interested hordes feel about this?

----------


## Munsey

To be completely honest im not into goats so I'll be out . But if it turns pear shaped pm me and I don't mind helping out to try and sort a roo shoot. Good luck

----------


## R93

> To be completely honest im not into goats so I'll be out . But if it turns pear shaped pm me and I don't mind helping out to try and sort a roo shoot. Good luck


There are chams and reds there as well. It not about the quarry Munsey its about meeting new like minded sorts and helping or learning off them. We had a ball last trip and Abe and I shot bugger all goats. 
Oodles of rabbits as well.

----------


## pops

Rather go for deer but if quiet am keen at least I will get to meet new people and be able to do some spotting. The dates sound good to me as I will get time off all I need is about 8 weeks notice as I am on shifts.



I better start thinking of a excuse/ story to tell the wife   :Grin:

----------


## R93

A forum deer hunt on public land would be good for some and not others. You would need a heap of different spots to accommodate a large group.
Deer will seem too vacate an area entirely if there is too much pressure. Trying to get someone new to score an animal depending on area, could be hard work and a waste of time.

----------


## baldbob

> A forum deer hunt on public land would be good for some and not others. You would need a heap of different spots to accommodate a large group.
> Deer will seem too vacate an area entirely if there is too much pressure. Trying to get someone new to score an animal depending on area, could be hard work and a waste of time.


My thinking also... To accomadate a large amount of people into a successful group hunt then bunnys roos or goats become the quarry...

Deer cham or tahr and we are looking at a mass  splitting up which kind of defeats the purpose...
But im easy if people want too do that we can do that.. Split into two partys and fly in the chopper into xyz spot...... And target chams or tahr....

----------


## tiroatedson

Interested in the goat piss up thing but just gotta work out the acroos the ditch and $$$$ thing.... oh and a leave pass.

----------


## Munsey

> There are chams and reds there as well. It not about the quarry Munsey its about meeting new like minded sorts and helping or learning off them. We had a ball last trip and Abe and I shot bugger all goats. 
> Oodles of rabbits as well.


Go on then put me down , look forward to meeting you all .

----------


## R93

> Go on then put me down , look forward to meeting you all .


Good man!

----------


## baldbob

RIGHT 

Im off down haast for a week if pilage so be interesting too see what its all squabbled down to  :Have A Nice Day:  :Wink:

----------


## veitnamcam

> I am keen if someone does not mind if I tag along with them do some spotting as I do not have a rifle at this time and not sure if i will have one by then. I do NOT want a shot with someones rifle.Real keen to get out


Im sure plenty of people will be more than willing for you to fire their rifle  :Have A Nice Day:  Good way to get an Idea what you want/ will suit you.

Put me down for the goat hunt/piss up Bobby. Need finalized dates ASAP

----------


## baldbob

> Im sure plenty of people will be more than willing for you to fire their rifle  Good way to get an Idea what you want/ will suit you.
> 
> Put me down for the goat hunt/piss up Bobby. Need finalized dates ASAP


If you use ur bloody eyes ull see ive already done that NORMAN!!!!!!  21st to 23rd october!!!!!!

----------


## veitnamcam

Thought you had to wait on Abe to sort access finalise dates?

----------


## R93

> RIGHT 
> 
> Im off down haast for a week if pilage so be interesting too see what its all squabbled down to


You want me to bite, eh Homo?

----------


## Dougie

Sign me up please  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dougie

> Sign me up please


Oh and that's for the goats and beers option. If anyone from the north is wanting to ferry across rather than fly, PM me and we can sort something, police association discount on InterIslander.

----------


## baldbob

> Thought you had to wait on Abe to sort access finalise dates?


Oh that... Ill txt him now..

----------


## baldbob

> You want me to bite, eh Homo?


Bite?? Id never do that to u wee davey...

Boys better sharpen up it seems we are gonna have some lady company along with our forum militia haha

----------


## R93

> Bite?? Id never do that to u wee davey...
> 
> Boys better sharpen up it seems we are gonna have some lady company along with our forum militia haha


That would be good but I am beyond sharpening up, there is only so much you can do with a dirty canvas.

I just seen my baby is now an AI version.....shame he posted a photo with those A Max thingie's Hows your doing?

----------


## tui_man2

> That would be good but I am beyond sharpening up, there is only so much you can do with a dirty canvas.
> 
> I just seen my baby is now an AI version.....shame he posted a photo with those A Max thingie's Hows your doing?


We could be shown up by the lady company

*Dougie* ill pre warn you that *baldbob* is a fisher man..........a dirty fishman..........................................n  eed i say no more :Psmiley: 

*R93* is a dodgy old fallow

An well im a little odd around the edges, but when all in company we get a little silly :ORLY: 

But its all ok i dont drink.............................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ....................

----------


## baldbob

> That would be good but I am beyond sharpening up, there is only so much you can do with a dirty canvas.
> 
> I just seen my baby is now an AI version.....shame he posted a photo with those A Max thingie's Hows your doing?


Sciroccos in mine bro  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## R93

> Sciroccos in mine bro


I will have to forgive him this once. Siroccos from now on tho.

----------


## R93

> We could be shown up by the lady company
> 
> *Dougie* ill pre warn you that *baldbob* is a fisher man..........a dirty fishman..........................................n  eed i say no more
> 
> *R93* is a dodgy old fallow
> 
> An well im a little odd around the edges, but when all in company we get a little silly
> 
> But its all ok i dont drink.............................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ....................


I cant argue with dodgy and if I was a fallow, I would be in the record books DS wise........but old??? I think not.

----------


## veitnamcam

> We could be shown up by the lady company
> 
> *Dougie* ill pre warn you that *baldbob* is a fisher man..........a dirty fishman..........................................n  eed i say no more
> 
> *R93* is a dodgy old fallow
> 
> An well im a little odd around the edges, but when all in company we get a little silly
> 
> But its all ok i dont drink.............................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ....................


Im pretty sure she could look after herself :Grin:

----------


## Dougie

> Im pretty sure she could look after herself


Cam's right, I think you might have underestimated my sharp tounge and quick wit  :Grin:

----------


## R93

> Cam's right, I think you might have underestimated my sharp tounge and quick wit


You'll need it, hunting with us bogans :Psmiley:

----------


## muzr257

If its a goat shoot how many are we gona be allowed to shoot? With goats im normally a sort of "kill em all and let allah sort them out" mode - in other words the AR barrel can get a mite warm :Grin: 
Good way to work up a thirst tho!

----------


## R93

I will be keen to bring my young fella for a shot if we do the goats and its all good with everyone concerned.

----------


## baldbob

What have I missed? Are we still argueing?

----------


## veitnamcam

Whos arguing about what? I thought it was decided. You and Abe were sorting the access/guiding/any recovery work/doing all the cooking and putting on the piss right?

----------


## Dougie

If anyone from the north is planning on getting the ferry across, PM me as I have some contacts for cheap deals.

----------


## tui_man2

Riteo Ladys an Gents

The goat hunt is all go an sweet, But we will ask for a small fee so i can buy them sothing just to say thankyou etc
Will sort that out with Baldbob when i see him/tx him next

So now we have to sort a date out so i can see if it works in with the owner

So get amongst this an spit out some dates? be a weekend ordeal sort of style, arrive friday night or sataday moring an bw away on the sunday

Abe

----------


## R93

Sounds good Batman. I could bring something back duty free for them? Cheaper booze in NZ duty free as well. As long as it is from August onwards and it ties in with my roster I will make it.
Not going to be eating yours or Bobs cooking but Ill help deplete your booze supply. :Psmiley:

----------


## baldbob

21st to 23rd october

----------


## tui_man2

> 21st to 23rd october


That would give people heaps of time to sort out stuff. Be good to get time sorted over next couple of days so I can ring an confirm etc. 

sent from my Samsung s3 using tapatalk 2

----------


## R93

I am off shift but its a sunday-tuesday. Oh well, Im in! I will hopefully have too cook and eat my first meal up the hill a bit.

----------


## baldbob

well confirmed...

ABE
DAVEY
BIG BOBBY
.........

----------


## R93

There goes my sneaky feed of whitebait. :XD:

----------


## tui_man2

Year dates above I'll ring then tomorrow.

Will be a social meet an greet camp out have few brews try an cook something edible not that it will matter lol. An shoot some stinkies in the day time an rabbits etc. Hogs are fair game deer aren't but will see some but just photos. I'll pm location to those who are keen.

Bring what ever you like it's easy country but some of these goats are in tahr country. As for ammo? Depends on what an how keen you are. Pop a few or use 100 rounds is easy in 2 days.

Country is easy going so don't get worried will be enough options for all to be had. Take as much meat off them if you like 

Just be good social trip. Will also be a 20dollar non refundable fee also that I'll get them something to say thankyou, as we are getting a good free rain in a nice environment :Have A Nice Day: 

sent from my Samsung s3 using tapatalk 2

----------


## R93

Are we using the hut again or tenting it, Abe?

----------


## veitnamcam

Sounds good to me

----------


## tui_man2

> Are we using the hut again or tenting it, Abe?


If has couple of huts that bit has nice big area up an down tho? Could be good you think? Would have to be both tho depending on numbers? 

Will see what sort of way he sends us? I also offered my services for couple of days also but he will full me in more on next call when I confirm date

sent from my Samsung s3 using tapatalk 2

----------


## R93

Jeez mate, pimping yourself out for our benefit, what a good bugger. I thought those high country farmers would be keener on BB, he apparently is sporting a set of double D's.

----------


## veitnamcam

Iv just been informed that is the weekend my father inlaw is getting married,which could be tricky.
Il be in Grey on the 20th for the wedding.Where we going? Maybe catch a ride with bob or tui?

----------


## baldbob

> Iv just been informed that is the weekend my father inlaw is getting married,which could be tricky.
> Il be in Grey on the 20th for the wedding.Where we going? Maybe catch a ride with bob or tui?





> Iv just been informed that is the weekend my father inlaw is getting married,which could be tricky.
> Il be in Grey on the 20th for the wedding.Where we going? Maybe catch a ride with bob or tui?


head dwn mrnin of 21st?

----------


## veitnamcam

> head dwn mrnin of 21st?


That could work,Il have to sort out whats happening with the missus.
Definitely maybe at this stage will get back to yous on it.

----------


## Munsey

I'm keen can you pm me the aprox location, as I'm on a whitebait mission that week leading up. Then I can work a game plan . Cheers Munsey

----------


## tui_man2

> 21st to 23rd october


I just checked date, thats a sunday monday tuesday?

----------


## baldbob

> I just checked date, thats a sunday monday tuesday?


Lol random I just checked it too.......

How bout we make it first weekend of november???????

----------


## R93

HELLO!!!! :3 8 14: ....... I thought I pointed that out already. First weekend in Nov out for me as I am back on shift. If we kept the original dates I would have to fly back on the 25th. Can do the second weekend of Nov. Sort it please as I need to square away some flights.

----------


## tui_man2

> HELLO!!!!....... I thought I pointed that out already. First weekend in Nov out for me as I am back on shift. If we kept the original dates I would have to fly back on the 25th. Can do the second weekend of Nov. Sort it please as I need to square away some flights.


Or just shift it forward the few days an make it the weekend instead of the tail end of that weekend?

----------


## R93

Sounds easy. Suits me even better.

----------


## baldbob

Im out.... I gotta work.. Just go ahead without me  :Have A Nice Day:  I cant do second week of november im booked already.... So just forget about me...

----------


## R93

> Im out.... I gotta work.. Just go ahead without me  I cant do second week of november im booked already.... So just forget about me...



So just keep it the same. If people wanna go they can take a day or two off? Its costing me $500 Oz just to get home. No fun without bob, I wanna see him get the new lux dirty.

----------


## Munsey

Week days fine with me

----------


## tui_man2

Im easy also we just keep it as was then?

----------


## baldbob

Thays the thing the date are labour weekend and other skippas already dibbed it. Plus hes got school holidays off.. Im goin away jetboating and fishing from bot tenth november for two weeks.. I cant do september im goin up nth to napier and taupo.. So just go ahead without me....

----------


## Smiddy

right what the fuck are the dates?

----------


## R93

I reckon, just keep it as planned 21-23 Oct. It was his idea after all.

----------


## Smiddy

argh im working that weekend

----------


## rogers.270

wallaby shooting that weekend chur for invite tho, if ya change to first weekend of november ill be there with bells on

----------


## R93

So Bob cant make it anyway? I will try to fit in best as I can. I cant take anytime off as I have taken 2 months off for next roar and thar ballot.

----------


## tui_man2

we will give it a week or so an see if any others are keen then or flag it through lack of interest an ill go :Thumbsup: 

Thats all good dave the numbers are dropping an you dont want to piss them off for my 2 months off next year haha, aussies are a touchy bunch

----------


## R93

Lucky I work for Kiwi's eh? Yep just a couple of us can go like last time. Ill bomb up a ton of ammo so we can stretch the barrels like last time bloody good fun that was. We are going to the same place up that creek?

----------


## tui_man2

> Lucky I work for Kiwi's eh? Yep just a couple of us can go like last time. Ill bomb up a ton of ammo so we can stretch the barrels like last time bloody good fun that was. We are going to the same place up that creek?


I think so Dave an the next valley over to the south, up that greener gully where the hogs would have been over the top an your in the head of the other, but i think would be enough in that spot an get hut etc

----------


## R93

Sounds good either way Abe. Looking forward to it.

----------


## crnkin

Should be over in 2-3 weeks. Dont shoot all them deers

----------


## tui_man2

> Should be over in 2-3 weeks. Dont shoot all them deers


We will find something, your 2 3weeks was 2 3 weeks ago lol.

You should come on this forum hunt tho not real far for you. An I need a good laugh haha, but serious be good fun in a primo spot.

An be time to burn out a 7mm barrel :thumbup:

sent from my Samsung s3 using tapatalk 2

----------


## veitnamcam

Im in

----------


## R93

> Im in


Have you got a large double sleeping bag and a small tent?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Have you got a large double sleeping bag and a small tent?


No we will all have to share yours.

----------


## R93

> No we will all have to share yours.


No worries, I rigged mine so it is compatible with most zips.

----------


## Dougie

I'm not so keen on seeing a man's double D's but I'm still up for this hunt! If you guys could put up with me that is!

----------


## R93

> I'm not so keen on seeing a man's double D's but I'm still up for this hunt! If you guys could put up with me that is!


Your more than welcome Dougie, thats the point of the hunt, it is to meet up with like minded folks and have a bit of fun. I am not sure on the travel arrangements as us coasters might go thru Molesworth. Are you bringing wheels across?

----------


## Dougie

> Your more than welcome Dougie, thats the point of the hunt, it is to meet up with like minded folks and have a bit of fun. I am not sure on the travel arrangements as us coasters might go thru Molesworth. Are you bringing wheels across?


Erm, wheels...maybe not. I think hubby has planned a trip to see the inlaws about a month afterwards so we'll take the car across then. So travel may be an interesting one for me...I can get Air to There flights easy enough to Nelson or Blenhiem.

----------


## R93

We will sort something, dont worry about it. Cam may/will have to go thru Blenhiem?

----------


## Dougie

sorry to be lazy and not go back through this but where exactly are we going? Or was I supposed to put my hand up for a PM.

----------


## R93

Head of the Awatere valley I think. Not too far from Blenheim. I would ferry across Dougie. We will sort out a pick up for you and any others from that over populated island. :Grin:

----------


## Dougie

Sweet, ferry is nice and cheap!!

----------


## R93

> Sweet, ferry is nice and cheap!!


The ride in wont be though! At least 5 boxes and a few bottles of spirits, what does everyone else want?  :Psmiley:

----------


## veitnamcam

Il be in Grey on the 20th OTP for father inlaws wedding. Its 3 hours to Nelson with good traffic, more like 4 still half cut then a hangover and stopping for kids to spew etc. Then 1.5 going like fu$k to picton and Im picking 3 ish hours to rondevou from picton.
Its doable but bit of a mish.
I could do it but because of timing its the long way round for me,Sneeze? he was coming wasn't he ? He is nelson Marlborough ?

----------


## Dougie

I could possibly beg the father in law? He's at Woodbourne, could possibly get me from Picton to Blen.

----------


## R93

That would make things easier for anyone traveling thru Blenheim.

----------


## Dougie

> That would make things easier for anyone traveling thru Blenheim.


Picton isn't really ever a destination of choice, is it  :Wink:

----------


## R93

> Picton isn't really ever a destination of choice, is it


I love the place, well the Bay of many coves. I spend a bit of time up there diving for scollys and relaxing with friends and family.

----------


## Scribe

> I love the place, well the Bay of many coves. I spend a bit of time up there diving for scollys and relaxing with friends and family.


I loved the place too. It was a second home for all of us water bourne gypsy's. It remains my favourite town in New Zealand.

----------


## pops

I see what I can do for those dates,have not asked work yet as I have been on A/L

----------


## tui_man2

Anyone else keen for this as I'm going to ring an sort date an give them numbers etc at same time? 

My brother an his misses are coming also at that's not here or their  :Have A Nice Day: 

sent from my Samsung s3 using tapatalk 2

----------


## R93

Have you got a sort of final list so far Abe? Numbers? I want to bring my boy along if thats all good?

----------


## sneeze

Sorry peeps I got behind a little here, Im still a definate maybe, lifes a little complicated and I have to rely a few things comming together to make it happen. Id be happy to pick Dougie up If I can make it but it would be wise if I was plan B.

----------


## Dougie

Sweet as mate, so long as I can meet up with someone in Blenhiem I can get myself down there.

----------


## sneeze

Cool, just as easy for me to run through picton if i can make it so anywhich way

----------


## tui_man2

> Have you got a sort of final list so far Abe? Numbers? I want to bring my boy along if thats all good?


I'll go through an list them up Dave. Year mate bring your boy along to be perfect trip for him.

Mines to small lol so he can stay with mum.

sent from my Samsung s3 using tapatalk 2

----------


## R93

Cool mate, the young fella will be chuffed.

----------


## tui_man2

Right we have the definents.............
*baldbob
R93
Tui_man2
veitnamcam??
Munsey
Crnkin!!!!
Dougie*   Ride dependant
*Sneeze* Wont know better till time

Maybes
*Pops*

Extras
My bro an his misses
Daves young fella

Any more takers???

----------


## veitnamcam

Im a definite. Might bring a young fella? 16 or 17 I think. Could be good education for him :Grin:

----------


## tui_man2

> Im a definite. Might bring a young fella? 16 or 17 I think. Could be good education for him


Year mate that be all good, would be primo. nice spot along way from anywhere :Thumbsup:

----------


## R93

> Im a definite. Might bring a young fella? 16 or 17 I think. Could be good education for him



Why? What have you told him?

----------


## veitnamcam

Hes a good kid but very shy. Meeting some blokes being blokes might bring him out of his shell a bit

----------


## R93

If meeting 4 or 5 toothless hillbillies from the coast doesnt bring him out of his shell nothing will. He should leave well and truely corrupted :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dougie

Hey hey hey I'm a bright spark and I'd like to think I could educate a young lad about how to out run you old weirdos.

I'm a definate btw Abe, I'll figure it out  :Wink:  I just don't know exactly where this place is, I can get myself to Boom Town will just need to tag along with someone to the actual spot  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Scribe

> Right we have the definents.............
> *baldbob
> R93
> Tui_man2
> veitnamcam??
> Munsey
> Crnkin!!!!
> Dougie*   Ride dependant
> *Sneeze* Wont know better till time
> ...


Yeh me..its still labour weekend is it. I might be Flying into Blenhiem though.

----------


## tui_man2

> Yeh me..its still labour weekend is it. I might be Flying into Blenhiem though.


An *scribe* :Thumbsup:  I think its tagged on the back of labour weekend? sunday monday tuesday?

In be heading up there early sat from grey so will be there before rest to sort things out an areas etc

----------


## veitnamcam

If Im brinnging the young fella then I will have to come back to Nelson so might as well head round the top and pick up Dougie and Scribe(unless he is flying into base?)

----------


## Dougie

> If Im brinnging the young fella then I will have to come back to Nelson so might as well head round the top and pick up Dougie and Scribe(unless he is flying into base?)


Yusssssssssssssssss  :Yuush:

----------


## veitnamcam

I wouldn't celebrate to loudly. You haven't met me yet. :O

----------


## tui_man2

> I wouldn't celebrate to loudly. You haven't met me yet. :O


 :Grin: 

sent from my Samsung s3 using tapatalk 2

----------


## R93

> I wouldn't celebrate to loudly. You haven't met me yet. :O


Personally I am looking forward to meeting everyone on the forum hunt...yes, even you Cam. 
Everyone I have met so far, from either forum, has become a good mate and I have remained in contact and hunted or shot with them again, several times. It could be annoying for them, but at least I am having fun :Thumbsup: 
Its in the spirit of the forum I believe anyway. 
I hope there are more opportunities to meet up, shoot the shit and hunt or shoot with other members, even those from that slab rock, north of the Mainland :Psmiley:

----------


## Dougie

I hope nobody rocks up with an AK with a banana mag....cough cough  :Wink:  ..too soon? What a chump.

----------


## tui_man2

> Personally I am looking forward to meeting everyone on the forum hunt...yes, even you Cam. 
> Everyone I have met so far, from either forum, has become a good mate and I have remained in contact and hunted or shot with them again, several times. It could be annoying for them, but at least I am having fun
> Its in the spirit of the forum I believe anyway. 
> I hope there are more opportunities to meet up, shoot the shit and hunt or shoot with other members, even those from that slab rock, north of the Mainland


I thought we where not going to say you where a stalke?:eek:

sent from my Samsung s3 using tapatalk 2

----------


## R93

> I hope nobody rocks up with an AK with a banana mag....cough cough  ..too soon? What a chump.


Whos done that?

----------


## Dougie

Never mind  :Wink:

----------


## Dougie

Hey dudes, Scribe how are you planning on going down for this thing if you don't fly?

Grabaseat Wellies to Boom town $69 at the moment.

----------


## Scribe

> Hey dudes, Scribe how are you planning on going down for this thing if you don't fly?
> 
> Grabaseat Wellies to Boom town $69 at the moment.


Morning Dougie...I havnt really thought about it yet as its to far ahead.

----------


## Dougie

Roger.

----------


## Konev

just saw this mentioned in another thread and quickly read through it. goats at top of south island? might be keen depending on funds for petroleum for the gas guzzler.

----------


## Philipo

Yeah sounds like a hoot & I should be around that part of the country, so put me on the list  :Thumbsup:

----------


## tui_man2

> Yeah sounds like a hoot & I should be around that part of the country, so put me on the list


sweet as philpo put down on the list

----------


## R93

I have to put my apologies in for this one as I need to get a few unexpected things sorted around that time, like move house and get a wee op on one of my peepers. 
I have to use my week home for the month at the start of October. If it fell the following week in November it would be sweet. Hope you all have a good shoot and enjoy the trip.

----------


## veitnamcam

> I have to put my apologies in for this one as I need to get a few unexpected things sorted around that time, like move house and get a wee op on one of my peepers. 
> I have to use my week home for the month at the start of October. If it fell the following week in November it would be sweet. Hope you all have a good shoot and enjoy the trip.


Shame was looking forward to putting a face to the name.

----------


## tui_man2

> I have to put my apologies in for this one as I need to get a few unexpected things sorted around that time, like move house and get a wee op on one of my peepers. 
> I have to use my week home for the month at the start of October. If it fell the following week in November it would be sweet. Hope you all have a good shoot and enjoy the trip.


Davey boy haha, all good mate things have to be done mate, ill keep the coast proud mate..................................... :Psmiley:

----------


## baldbob

yea im gonna miss it too at this stage due too THE WAY LIFE FALLS......

Its all on you wee abe :Thumbsup:

----------


## tui_man2

thats ok someone has to rep the coast............. :Cool:

----------


## Dougie

Aw, that's a shame! Maybe we'll all have to pop in round the coast sometime...

----------


## R93

I was looking forward to it, my son will be pissed, he doesnt know yet. I can usually bribe him with another Ps3 game.
No worries Abe, someone has to do it.
We can go up this time nxt year if the ginga bean pole hasnt had all his gay dork steerer mates up there.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. So please forgive my sausage fingers!!!

----------


## baldbob

> I was looking forward to it, my son will be pissed, he doesnt know yet. I can usually bribe him with another Ps3 game.
> No worries Abe, someone has to do it.
> We can go up this time nxt year if the ginga bean pole hasnt had all his gay dork steerer mates up there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. So please forgive my sausage fingers!!!



AHHHHHHHH LOL

----------


## veitnamcam

Not long now, whos all coming then?

----------


## tui_man2

> Not long now, whos all coming then?


Me :Have A Nice Day: 
Have to give them another ring so would be good to get numbers again to cam

----------


## veitnamcam

Il most likly be bringing a mates son, he can hunt with you and you can walk the legs off him lol

----------


## tui_man2

> Il most likly be bringing a mates son, he can hunt with you and you can walk the legs off him lol


He will walk the legs off me haha even more so at the moment..............
Ill take the bike to make the flat ground faster also to get away a little more to save around the hut for others to

----------


## Philipo

Yeah Im still in  :Grin:   Can someone PM all the details as Im to lazy to read all these pages. I might not be on my SI OE quite then, so might just fly or boat down ( will sort out closer to the date )

Yeah pitty you can't make it 93

----------


## Munsey

Is it still 21 st to 23 rd. October ( Sunday to Tuesday ) ?? .  I started new job last week ,  so need to check ! . I'm keen as still but it may depend on what project I'm running .

----------


## R93

> Shame was looking forward to putting a face to the name.


Just think of a Bunnings AD and ya cant go wrong Cam :Grin:

----------


## R93

> Yeah Im still in  
> 
> Yeah pitty you can't make it 93


I may still make it yet. Dont have to move till Nov and have not heard anything about my wee OP and that is not urgent anyway.
Checking for flights to NZ now.

----------


## Dougie

> I may still make it yet. Dont have to move till Nov and have not heard anything *about my wee OP and that is not urgent anyway.*
> Checking for flights to NZ now.


Getting that extra toe removed finally eh?

 :Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## R93

Ha Ha ya cheeky clown. Na, had that done at birth. Got something to shave off my eyeball. Could be a little brother trying to come thru :XD:  According to the optometrist I spend to much time outdoors.

----------


## Rushy

> Ha Ha ya cheeky clown. Na, had that done at birth. Got something to shave off my eyeball. Could be a little brother trying to come thru According to the optometrist I spend to much time outdoors.


Probably a cataract R93 but then again depending on your breeding it could be a third nipple like a my sister has on her right ear.  Don't have a sister by the way.  Just being a cheeky prick.

----------


## R93

> Probably a cataract R93 but then again depending on your breeding it could be a third nipple like a my sister has on her right ear.  Don't have a sister by the way.  Just being a cheeky prick.


Most likely a nipple Rushy. It gets bigger and I feel funny when I rub my eyes :Psmiley:

----------


## Rushy

You just made my day.  Chuckling to myself

----------


## Neckshot

Read thru the lines Dougie (wee op) im guessing a slight enhancment! to the wee region perhaps, the eye thing is just typicle army cover up speak its grunt 101 for Interrogation tactics. :Cool:

----------


## R93

> Read thru the lines Dougie (wee op) im guessing a slight enhancment! to the wee region perhaps, the eye thing is just typicle army cover up speak its grunt 101 for Interrogation tactics.


Why the hell would I want to enhance something that has been a hindrance my whole life? You people with IHPS would have no idea what its like!
I never get to wear speedo's anymore cuz buy the time I tuck the friggin thing away it sometimes looks like I shit myself :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

I spat my beer :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Neckshot

ba ha ha ha ha :Grin:  infantry code tactics again (I shit my pants on a regular basis) im having cor(rective) surgury done.Seriously though your getting some shit scraped of you eye fuck that I had four stiches in my eyeball and the stiches came out and got stuck under me eyelid seriouse displeasure! hope its painless.

----------


## veitnamcam

Yea good luck Dave, I have a rust stain fair in the middle of my left eye :Oh Noes:  at least its not my right. As far as i know there is no fix short of cutting the lens off and replacing it with a synthetic(god knows what that would cost with probably no guarantee).Il just put up with it untill the new 1-40x8 eyeballs come out  :ORLY:

----------


## R93

> ba ha ha ha ha infantry code tactics again (I shit my pants on a regular basis) im having cor(rective) surgury done.Seriously though your getting some shit scraped of you eye fuck that I had four stiches in my eyeball and the stiches came out and got stuck under me eyelid seriouse displeasure! hope its painless.


I am told it was to be done by a local and I would be nauseous for a day or two. That means its going to hurt I reckon. I have a plan to squeal so bad before they even touch me they will have to do it under a general anesthetic  :Grin:

----------


## Neckshot

coughing with laughter :Thumbsup:  one thing I hate docs touching is me pekaboos! if they have to lift one with the iceblock stick fine :Have A Nice Day: or scaffold plank!

----------


## R93

Can get a bit embarrassing with a 40 ton digger arm sticking thru the surgery window eh?

----------


## Dougie

Hahahaha you guys crack me up!!! Somehow this reminds me of something Karl Pilkington once said...

The Ricky Gervais Guide To... Medicine - YouTube

Go to 44min, it's after that. If you enjoy this snippet, listen to the whole thing, absolutely hilarious.

----------


## pops

No can do for me as I am working and can not spare the A/L days  this time round, but have a bloody good time guys  :Thumbsup:

----------


## phillipgr

Would be keen were the dates not bang smack in the middle of my uni exams! gutted.

----------


## sakokid

when u looking at good, need to know coz i am in the north island

----------


## veitnamcam

Pretty sure its 21 22 23 oct which is sun mon tues, Monday being labor day

----------


## sakokid

no good for me family stuff to do.

----------


## tui_man2

will ring him tomorrow to confirm an give better number count also, i think its still same minus a few more that are still going haha.....that made sence

----------


## Dougie

Shit not far away now!  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## sakokid

maybe should arrange a noth island hunt  as well, its abit hard i would think for most people to take off to the south island for four or so days as much as we all would love to go !!!

----------


## Dougie

There's the BOP hunt and fish too. In Dec I think, should be in a thread laying around here somewhere!

----------


## sakokid

didnt hear bout that one..

----------


## tui_man2

Right guys this is important so all read.

Just rang up to confirm an he has forgot about the days an is booked for shearing so it dont suit him at the moment now, witch is a shame but can do more dates an get back to him so just have to see when suits everyone again now as x-mas is coming.

unless we jack up another location for that weekend?

----------


## veitnamcam

What ever happens i need notice, already booked time off work so somewhere else? or the same bat place different bat time. In which case need dates asap

----------


## Dougie

Oh please sweet Jesus, we need to do something on those dates. I just got back from the worst feild ex ever and thinking about our hunt is all that has kept me from finding a tree and a rope!!!!

----------


## Dundee

Bloody hell gal discipline your typing. Those little bastards were like you once remember. 

Its gonna be a good forum hunt I've heard some inside news. You got a lot too catch up on Dougie. :Wink:

----------


## Philipo

No worries with me, not your fault Tui, I was pressing it tight time wise to get me new cannons sorted any way,  Im still keen to do something in November

Don't worry Dougie, we'll organise something for that weekend on this side of the straight, I'll think about it tomorrow & work it out this weekend  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dougie

Dundee - it wasn't the kids. The kids were awesome. It was the officers.....I hate officers. And I _am_ one  :Sad:  not a nice few days that's for sure!! I will fill you in. Looking forward to seeing you brother. And Flip Flop you can understand why I wanted a cheaky beer *tonight*!!! Haha. I was thinking of raiding the top shelf but I am too tired from boosting it in the van from Wanganui to Wellies tonight in just over two hours. Blegh.

----------


## tui_man2

year its one of those things.

anyone have dates for them it would suit, seen was cam, dougie phillipo an me?? could do something up nelson?
we have olds farm an i have 2 spots up the pecka, to 1 i am going to this saturday to destroy some unwanted animals an get paid!!! what more do you want

----------


## veitnamcam

Nelson the same weekend would be mint. or whatever

----------


## Scribe

I will not be coming down to the forum hunt. Thanks for the invite...... and I hope it works out for the rest of you.

----------


## Dougie

Scribe, that's a shame.

As for the hunt I'm pretty easy. Nelson would be easy I guess!

----------


## Dougie

Just putting an idea out there - how about some dudes coming up this way? 7mmsaum would you be keen to take a few of us somewhere? (I can provide the wheels for up to three peeps probably but only 2WD) Souncds Air will only set you back $99 to get from Nelson to Wellies. Just sayin.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Just putting an idea out there - how about some dudes coming up this way? 7mmsaum would you be keen to take a few of us somewhere? (I can provide the wheels for up to three peeps probably but only 2WD) Souncds Air will only set you back $99 to get from Nelson to Wellies. Just sayin.



It wouldnt be the forum south island hunt then!

Organise a north is one Dougie :Thumbsup:  

We could grab Bobs jet boat and pillage r93s back yard :Grin: 

Otherwise if the Nelson hunt doesnt pan out all good. Iv got three days to myself :Thumbsup:  I might just go sleep in the tent in the pissing rain :ORLY:

----------


## R93

> It wouldnt be the forum south island hunt then!
> 
> Organise a north is one Dougie 
> 
> We could grab Bobs jet boat and pillage r93s back yard
> 
> Otherwise if the Nelson hunt doesnt pan out all good. Iv got three days to myself I might just go sleep in the tent in the pissing rain


Dirty bastards from Greymouth already are hounding my country. Must be no animals up there. I say you would be out of luck on Bobs boat though, its almost a new one. I wouldnt lend Abe my boat, he cant even keep his feet in knee deep water with a little deer on his back  :Psmiley:

----------


## Dougie

Bwah I'll come down and keep you company Cam  :Thumbsup:  fifteen days until the new house....can't move out soon enough. A few days away even if they are hanging out in the rain will do me some good  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dougie

What's the plan here gang? Nobody else keen for Nelson anymore other than me and VC?

----------


## baldbob

> What's the plan here gang? Nobody else keen for Nelson anymore other than me and VC?





> What's the plan here gang? Nobody else keen for Nelson anymore other than me and VC?


when?

----------


## veitnamcam

The same weekend that was planned

----------


## baldbob

> The same weekend that was planned


Dumb and gay...... Next!!!!!!!!

We will replan this wen "im" not busy.. Seeing im the curator of will actually show up lol...

----------


## savagehunter

> The same weekend that was planned


Hey veitnamcam did that hunt happen or are you planning one coming up? Early December and I'll come up for a few days to spend some time around nelson.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dougie

He went on his own, I couldn't afford to come down  :Sad:

----------


## veitnamcam

Flick me. A pm. When your up and i will see if i can get out.


> Hey veitnamcam did that hunt happen or are you planning one coming up? Early December and I'll come up for a few days to spend some time around nelson.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## savagehunter

> Flick me. A pm. When your up and i will see if i can get out.


I'll get u some dates and we'll see what works. It would be good to meet up

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------

